# Time for an NBDL call-up?



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

There are a few guys that could do well if given the chance.....should we be looking for the next legit D leaguer?

James White is putting up 25 per game with solid percentages 6'7" wing
http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/index.jsp?player=james_white 

Koby Carl could be better than Solomon, 6'5" combo guard http://www.nba.com/dleague/playerfile/index.jsp?player=coby_karl


Just throwing some stuff out there.


----------



## a_i_4_life (Dec 24, 2004)

i don't think an NBDL player will help this team


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

a_i_4_life said:


> i don't think an NBDL player will help this team


Jamario Moon was a D-leaguer that many people thought was diamond in the rough. Ofcouse now we know hes as dumb as a bag of rocks but theres potential in the D-league.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am not looking for a big time contributor, but we can let Moon walk after this season and sign a new cheap player that can give us more and show improvement from one season to the next.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

James White needs a chance somewhere.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Not sure the Raps have the cap flexibility to even do that. The Voskuhl signing put us over the tax line, then the Adams dumping got us back under it.

I certainly don't think they do it before the JO trade goes down so they know exactly what their salary level for the year will be.

Toronto fans don't respect anyone who is on the end of an nba bench or not in the nba. But there are lots of talented guys who just never got the chance to play in the nba or were in a bad system for them. Just like there are lots of people that can sing but will never get a record deal. There are only so many spots open and teams are always biased toward youth and size.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

lets try out White and maybe we can dump Moon by the deadline


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Flight White is a STUD in 2k9.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> lets try out White and maybe we can dump Moon by the deadline


I would give him up for a second round pick. I think that his happy to be here good guy image is killing us....we need a grinder or an aggressive attacker.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

we have a NBDL representative

or should be

Nathan Jawai


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Ruff Draft said:


> James White needs a chance somewhere.


Theres a reason he is in the D-League. I havent seen much of him lately, but he seems like a bad rebounder/defender at the nba level.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Koby Carl is intriguing, because he can contribute the little things. Of course, the Raptors have too many role players already.

James White is one dimensional.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

narrator said:


> Koby Carl is intriguing, because he can contribute the little things. Of course, the Raptors have too many role players already.
> 
> James White is one dimensional.


The thing here is that Solomon has been very inconsistent and Moon is just to dumb. Yes these guys are role players, but they may be better than the role payers we have. Solomon is off the roster next year anyway, I would like to find the 3rd string point guard now and get him acclimated to the team.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

can we just dump Will now, totally wasteful signing.
Look for a opas `1st decent PG in the the NBDL have him on 10- day as the #3 and see if he can provide fmore than Ukic and maybe help reduce AP's MPG at PG.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> can we just dump Will now, totally wasteful signing.
> Look for a opas `1st decent PG in the the NBDL have him on 10- day as the #3 and see if he can provide fmore than Ukic and maybe help reduce AP's MPG at PG.


They are trying to develop Ukic and Calderon is the starter. Will is a solid vet that wont cause a pg controversey. They don't need to develop any more PGs. AP playing PG might be good for him cause he might find it hard to get minutes next year.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

billfindlay10 said:


> The thing here is that Solomon has been very inconsistent and Moon is just to dumb. Yes these guys are role players, but they may be better than the role payers we have. Solomon is off the roster next year anyway, I would like to find the 3rd string point guard now and get him acclimated to the team.


Having a third PG is nice, but he's there strictly in case of massive, catastrophic injuries. Calderon is the man and Ukic is his backup, esp. since he's improved a lot (in my eyes) in the last 4 weeks. That means there's no need to develop a third PG; it's a permanently impermanent position.

If a player is an improvement, I say bring him in. But the Raptors need to aim higher than just bringing in more role players. They need to get starter-quality guys so, while I like Koby Carl, I don't think the Raptors should be bringing him in. Unless they just gutted the roster to bring in 3 new starters around Bosh and Calderon. :biggrin:


----------

